# Tips And Tricks



## EgotisticalKarp (Jan 26, 2015)

If you have any i didn't say feel free to tell me

TIPS
#1-Don't push your villagers, this will make them want to leave your town (helpful if you want them to leave)
#2-Reporting a problematic citizen in town hall will not make them leave your town
#3-Certain Public Works Projects will decrease your Perfect Town rating
#4-Always plant your native perfect fruit to have at least 3 trees
#5-Don't run if you have too many flowers

TRICKS
#1-Build bridges before you build buildings(Police Station, Campsite,ect) You can build buildings closer to bridges than you can bridges too buildings(Trust me on this one, wait til you have all the bridge types you want until you build buildings close to rivers)
#2-Sell your native perfect fruit in another persons town
#3-Save Pitfalls for your friends


----------



## alexxcaughtfire (Jan 26, 2015)

What does reporting a citizen for? Always wondered now...
Tips
Talk to your favorite villagers every time you see them.
Buy one of everything.
Save all the stuff you don't like for when retail is looking for it and paying extra, sell the according stuff on that day.


----------



## EgotisticalKarp (Jan 26, 2015)

Reporting a citizen gets rid of any inappropriate letters, clothing designs, or catch phrases. or greetings


----------



## Greninja (Jan 26, 2015)

Trick
To get a villager out create a new character the use that character to talk to that unwanted villager at least once a day before you know it the villager will be in boxes
Do not use your Mayor to talk to the villager


----------



## Maris82084 (Jan 26, 2015)

which Public work projects decrease town rating?


----------



## Greninja (Jan 26, 2015)

Tip

When you want to buy turnips fill up your locker with turnips to get maximum amount of bells you get money faster that way if you can create four characters and let the farming begin


----------



## Maris82084 (Jan 26, 2015)

Tip:

If you want to earn your village representative (hours of play badge) just float in the ocean when you don't have time to really play and it will keep the clock going. Though you could get a tan.


----------



## Milleram (Jan 26, 2015)

Maris82084 said:


> which Public work projects decrease town rating?



This page lists some of the PWPs that will decrease citizen satisfaction and your town rating:

http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/perfect-town-guide/

One that they forgot to mention is the picnic blanket. I swear I read about that one being detrimental to your rating somewhere...


----------



## unintentional (Jan 27, 2015)

Yellowboy89 said:


> If you have any i didn't say feel free to tell me
> 
> TIPS
> #1-*Don't push your villagers, this will make them want to leave your town (helpful if you want them to leave)*
> ...



Pushing them never helped me.  I remember this being a rumor, but who knows


----------



## RhinoK (Jan 27, 2015)

Actually, pushing villagers makes them stay more. Higher friendship makes them want to leave. Also villagers that have low friendship will stay even if you tell them to go.


----------



## Goop (Jan 29, 2015)

● Hitting a rock with the silver axe gives a chance of getting ore instead of bells.
● Running actually wears out the grass in your town [it fades.] so walk if you can help it.
● If you want to grind for Bells, go to the island at 11 pm and look specifically for beetles and sharks. They have a higher chance of appearing at this time.
● The gold shovel can be used to plant money trees.​


----------



## xTurnip (Jan 29, 2015)

Hit your money rock every day, it's at least 8k bells per day. 

Check your premium, you never know what it could be. 

Don't run, except on your beach. It will kill your grass. 

Go to the island after 11pm and get at least an inventory full of beetles, that's around 100k depending on the beetles you get.

Always donate your bugs, fossils, fish and art to the museum. You'll want to get that out of the way as fast as possible.


----------



## a potato (Jan 29, 2015)

Gyroid exhibits in the museum. 'Nuff said.
I have about one and a half filled and I'm waiting for them to be premium


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 29, 2015)

Booker/Copper will tell you which events happen today. If you hear "Hmmmm... Well...", that means a camper is in town!


----------



## Maris82084 (Jan 31, 2015)

a potato said:


> Gyroid exhibits in the museum. 'Nuff said.
> I have about one and a half filled and I'm waiting for them to be premium



Thats a good idea. I have mine full of random stuff, like a hoarders house. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Goop said:


> ● Hitting a rock with the silver axe gives a chance of getting ore instead of bells.
> ● Running actually wears out the grass in your town [it fades.] so walk if you can help it.
> ● If you want to grind for Bells, go to the island at 11 pm and look specifically for beetles and sharks. They have a higher chance of appearing at this time.
> ● The gold shovel can be used to plant money trees.​



so does your chance of getting ore decrease with the gold shovel?


----------



## Bellatrix517 (Jan 31, 2015)

I find it helpful to keep a journal of the bugs/fish/dive thingies that I haven't caught yet.  I'll write down where and when I can catch them, then cross them out when I caught them.  It helps me but I'm a bit obsessive compulsive.

Oh, and recording the turnip price patterns really helps to get the best price each week.  I just started doing it and so far it works for me.

AND, (everyone might already know this) mashing "B" on your way to and from the island will skip the song the captain sings and save time.


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 2, 2015)

a potato said:


> Gyroid exhibits in the museum. 'Nuff said.
> I have about one and a half filled and I'm waiting for them to be premium



This is brilliant.


----------



## unintentional (Feb 3, 2015)

If you want to get bells quickly (well, a sorta slow process, but will be way worth it in the long run) get a silver shovel and use that to hit the rocks.  You will sometimes get ore instead of bells.  Save all the ore you get in a museum exhibit.  When its full wait for ore to be on premium and sell.  It will take a while, but it's worth it


----------



## Maverick215 (Feb 4, 2015)

Pro Tip:  If you have an iOS device (iPhone, iPad, iPod Touch) there is an Animal Crossing New Leaf Guide app that lets you catalog EVERYTHING in the game through the app.  It even shoots you reminders when there are events or birthdays so you don't forget.  But the most useful part of the app in my opinion are the sections that list what bugs/fish can be caught (either by month, or right now). Its free with ads, but if you pay .99 cents you can get rid of them.


----------



## unintentional (Feb 4, 2015)

Maverick215 said:


> Pro Tip:  If you have an iOS device (iPhone, iPad, iPod Touch) there is an Animal Crossing New Leaf Guide app that lets you catalog EVERYTHING in the game through the app.  It even shoots you reminders when there are events or birthdays so you don't forget.  But the most useful part of the app in my opinion are the sections that list what bugs/fish can be caught (either by month, or right now). Its free with ads, but if you pay .99 cents you can get rid of them.



There's an app similar for android phones and (correct me if I'm wrong) kindle fires?  It doesn't have the birthday reminders, but you can catalouge everything (even seashells) it's very well put together c:


----------

